# Howling at night every night



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

My 1.5 GSD howls every night and it wakes up the whole house. There are no trains and no other dogs acting this way that he could hear. He won't stop unless we go to his cage and yell at him to stop. Last night it was twice and sometimes even more. I don't understand why he is doing it...behavioral maybe. Does he not like being in the cage maybe? Is there anything I can do to stop this?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Move his crate into your bedroom.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Move his crate into your bedroom.


And cover it with a sheet.


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

We now have the crates in our bedroom but prior to that we had them in an extra room off of a main room. It was the weirdest thing, if the cages were on one wall everyone did fine but if rearranged the room and moved them to a different wall we had whining and crying all night. The room has many cable/computer/phone connections in it and I wondered if there was some frequency related issue. Something the dogs picked up on but we couldn't detect. I know it sounds crazy but we have been able to move the crates to other locations no problem so it is the only think I could come up with.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

First, stop yelling at him!

Maybe it's time to let him out of the crate at night. Gunner was just a year old when I let him stay out. Never looked back.

Besides yelling at him, what else do you do? What is his reaction to the yelling?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota is a howler. Fortunately she doesn't do this in the middle of the night. She's 16 months old and hasn't been crated at night since she was about 6-8 months old. My dogs know when its bed time, its bed time. I think by you going to the crate was reinforcing his behavior for sure.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> First, stop yelling at him!
> 
> Maybe it's time to let him out of the crate at night. Gunner was just a year old when I let him stay out. Never looked back.
> 
> Besides yelling at him, what else do you do? What is his reaction to the yelling?


I would suggest this as well. Jazz had free range by 1 year as well and he was fine.


----------



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

My girl doesn't sleep in a catch but she does have a tendency to bark more at time. We're working on positive reinforcement during the day to control the barking, but obvious this isn't very effective for me when I'm half asleep. As such, I'll shut the bedroom door (cuts off more noises), ensure the blinds are closed and I have a stationary sonic anti-bark machine. I guess you could say it makes a room sized crate that even I'm sleeping in.


----------



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

Wow, check out the typos on that sentence. Should read "My girl doesn't sleep in a crate but she does have a tendency to bark more at night."


----------

